# How to sell a car?



## Pedro Reklamo (Mar 6, 2014)

I'm thinking to sell my car as it is surplus to requirements. 
Anyone sold a car and know the procedures?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Pedro Reklamo said:


> I'm thinking to sell my car as it is surplus to requirements.
> Anyone sold a car and know the procedures?


I think the quickest way here would be to advertise it on one of the Filipino online sales sites..


----------



## Pedro Reklamo (Mar 6, 2014)

Got that already.
Was really looking for a to-do list or areas to be aware of.


----------



## march (Mar 11, 2014)

Pedro Reklamo said:


> Got that already.
> Was really looking for a to-do list or areas to be aware of.


When the prospective buyer test drive your car, make sure that you have people you know with you in the car, and be cautious. there's already a case before that a car seller (filipino) was shot by the prospective buyer when they test drive the car. it turned out that the prospective buyer is actually a carnapper. The buyer is accompanied by his peers in the car, while the seller is alone.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

You will need;

Original Certificate of Vehicle Registration
Original Receipt for Certificate of Registration
Deed of Sale (sales agreement, I would have an attorney draft)
Copy of your ID and buyer's ID
Receipt written out to the buyer from you

Also there is a tax that has to be paid on the selling price (not sure who that gets paid too).

I also believe that the seller has to sign the CR similar to what you would do in the US.


----------



## Pedro Reklamo (Mar 6, 2014)

Thanks for that information. I guess there's no avoiding the tax!


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

PT-PH said:


> I can help people with selling their cars. Our car dealership buys cars, as well as selling and leasing them.
> 
> New/Secondhand CARS for SALE/LEASE in Manila - We also BUY
> 
> ...


Youre using forum for free filipini ads.....against the rules...pangit


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

jon1 said:


> You will need;
> 
> Original Certificate of Vehicle Registration
> Original Receipt for Certificate of Registration
> ...


I am trying to sell or give away my chines mad scooter. I never kept any of these listed records. How can I get them and how much does it cost to get them? Admittedly the scooter is not worth much if anything just want it gone! 
Tony


----------



## pakawala (Sep 10, 2014)

jon1 said:


> Also there is a tax that has to be paid on the selling price (not sure who that gets paid too).



All should be "VERY CAREFUL" if one is asked to pay taxes on used Car sales.

I don't recall ever paying taxes on a *used* vehicle in the PI. Recently, neither I or the seller were required to pay sales tax on a used vehicle I purchased from him. I asked the question and he said tax is paid one time when the vehicle is purchased new. There were no check/balances to see if I/we paid sales tax either. 

"Sec. 195. Percentage Tax on Sales of Automobiles. There shall be levied, assessed, and *collected once only on every original sale*, barter, exchange, or similar transaction for nominal or valuable consideration intended to transfer ownership of, or title to, automobiles, a percentage tax *to be paid by the manufacturer or importer*, determined in accordance with the following schedules:

The TAX Law on vehicle Tax: Presidential Decree No. 1357 : PHILIPPINE LAWS, STATUTES and CODES : CHAN ROBLES VIRTUAL LAW LIBRARY


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

jon1 said:


> You will need;
> 
> Original Certificate of Vehicle Registration
> Original Receipt for Certificate of Registration
> ...


The deed of sale should serve as a receipt, so an extra receipt might not be needed. You can find the vehicle deed of sale online so I don't think an attorney would be needed. However, it would be best to have it notarized by an attorney but use caution as they might try to charge you a lot, based on a % of the price.

Here is an example of the form. You can find better.

Philippines Legal Forms

Also, one other note. I just bought a used car and the seller (British) said he heard that he should sign the copy of his ids 3 times, so he did.


----------

